# Bassmaster Classic



## basscat10 (Dec 21, 2009)

Anybody heard from Jody how did his practice go?

Tell him good luck from all of us up here in ohio and kames.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I hope he does well! He definitely made my fantasy team. Good luck!


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I got the chance to interview Jody before he left for the Classic. It's on the O.B.F.N. website front page. He's good people all around! I heard his first practice day was in blowing snow on the lake, water conditions not that great either. We are all wishing him the best!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i am also rooting for him.. go get em jody!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I did the WKYC story w/ Jody before he left. Nice guy.

Right now, he's tied w/ Denny Brauer. Zero first day... I hope all is OK with him.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Lov'd the story BigD- tell Marty to unlock the door next time 

Scalish is taking a mid field stand- not a bad place to sit, jack'em to get to day3!!!! Come on Frankie!!!!

Bust a limit out Jody!!!

nip


----------

